# Tasten



## multimediarechner (12. Jan 2004)

Grüß euch!

Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben, dass eine Taste (z.B.: 1) auf einem Handy erkennt und dieses Ereignis (taste) über Bluetooth auf meinen Pc schickt. diese Taste wird dann mittels eines anderen Progamms erkannt und damit wird ein Programm ausgeführt ( dieses Programm habe ich schon geschrieben)!

MFG Multi


----------



## tomkruse (12. Feb 2004)

Hi!

Zu diesem Zweck benötigst Du ein Handy, das auch eine BluetoothAPI besitzt. Meines Wissens hat sowas derzeit nur das Nokia 6600 und das Sonyericsson p900. Beide ziemlich teuer ...

Cu - Tom.


----------

